# Complaint about Ignore list



## The Shaman

I attempted to add someone to my Ignore list, but that someone is a moderator/admin and the software wouldn't allow it.

Can an exception be made by special request?


----------



## Darkness

I believe making such an exception is currently technically impossible and further highly unlikely to be allowed even if it _was_ possible. Sorry, mate. 

Hm. If you want to talk about what's bothering you, you can PM or e-mail me if you want. Not sure I can do much, but I could lend an ear, at least, if that helps any.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness, what if it is you he wants to ignore??


----------



## trancejeremy

Yeah, that would be a nice feature. There's one that I really wish I could ignore...


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> Darkness, what if it is you he wants to ignore??



 In that case I might be in a better position to positively affect the problem.


----------



## Crothian

good point, ban yourself!!!


----------



## The Shaman

Darkness said:
			
		

> If you want to talk about what's bothering you, you can PM or e-mail me if you want. Not sure I can do much, but I could lend an ear, at least, if that helps any.



Thank you, no.

I appreciate the info.


----------



## Hand of Evil

I just don't understand the want to ignore a person...  

Can anyone hear me?


----------



## DaveMage

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I just don't understand the want to ignore a person...
> 
> Can anyone hear me?




I am unable to ignore you - that hand in your avatar hypnotizes me everytime I look at it.

...Must...obey...hand of evil...


----------



## der_kluge

I agree, I haven't found anyone on these boards (who posts frequently at least) worth ignoring. Anyone who posts something I don't like either has so few posts as to make it irrelevant, or they come and go and we never see them again, so there's no point.

So yea, the whole ignoring thing is kind of lost on me, too.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Yeah, I've never seen the need to ignore people. Sure, there are some users who I know I'll probably never agree with and do very little buy annoy me, but its far more work to click "Ignore" than just scroll down or skim their posts.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Yup... there are only one or two individuals who post here who so badly get under my skin I find it hard to read anything by them, but there's no need to ignore them.  Just scroll on!


----------



## EricNoah

To take up the other side of the coin ... I have found that one or two well-placed ignores really makes my time here more pleasant.  And that's why the feature is in place. 

When you can't stand one of the mods or admins, though ... that's a problem that I think goes beyond an ignore list unless we're talking about someone who has mod status and is simply in moderating a couple of subforums...


----------



## BSF

That is likely the case.  

I hope it isn't me that The Shaman wants to ignore because I have my own hosted forum here and I would technically qualify as a moderator in that regard.  

The Shaman, if it is me that you want to ignore, please feel free to PM/email me.  
I try not to be offensive, but if I am somehow  getting under your skin, maybe we can discuss it out-of-channel.


----------



## The Shaman

EricNoah said:
			
		

> To take up the other side of the coin ... I have found that one or two well-placed ignores really makes my time here more pleasant.



Exactly.

I don't come to ENWorld to be frustrated and I find that my experience of the boards is better without being subjected to the consistently unpleasant posts of a couple of other users.


----------



## Greylock

Meh. There were a couple of people I experimented with ignoring, but you still see their names. It was almost more annoying seeing that and the "You are ignoring this person" notice than just breezing past their posts. T'was just an experiment anyhoo, as there's no one here I really can't abide. That's why I come here in the first place.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Y'know, I will say this about the ENWorld community.  The number of helpful, insightful, and downright nice people FAR and AWAY outnumber the pr*cks, as opposed to some other boards I've been to.  I almost never visit the WotC boards or those at rpg.net.  People here are just more folksy.  And being from the southern U.S., that's important to me.


----------



## IronWolf

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Y'know, I will say this about the ENWorld community.  The number of helpful, insightful, and downright nice people FAR and AWAY outnumber the pr*cks, as opposed to some other boards I've been to.  I almost never visit the WotC boards or those at rpg.net.  People here are just more folksy.  And being from the southern U.S., that's important to me.




I agree with this.  As far as web communities go this is certainly one of the better ones.  I've only been here a relatively short time (compared to all you old timers) and though I may not agree with what everyone thinks all the time it is still very friendly.  I am certainly glad I found this place!


----------



## Mark

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Y'know, I will say this about the ENWorld community.  The number of helpful, insightful, and downright nice people FAR and AWAY outnumber the pr*cks, as opposed to some other boards I've been to.  I almost never visit the WotC boards or those at rpg.net.  People here are just more folksy.  And being from the southern U.S., that's important to me.





Okly Dokly, Neighborino!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

EricNoah said:
			
		

> To take up the other side of the coin ... I have found that one or two well-placed ignores really makes my time here more pleasant.  And that's why the feature is in place.




I got a couple on my ignore list but it fluctuates alot as a lot of people have made it to the list and all but one (after given time) has made it off the list…

The one that stands out by far was when I added Lady Shatterstone (My RL wife) to my list for a week just so I could say I was ignoring her…  (I found it funny, she didn’t and I found out what a RL ignore list was…  )


----------



## Greylock

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> The number of helpful, insightful, and downright nice people FAR and AWAY outnumber the pr*cks, as opposed to some other boards I've been to.




I whole-heartedly agree with this. I am frequently amazed and how civil and brotherly/sisterly ENWorld is, especially considering the fact that  most times of the day there are 1000+ online. Which is why, for the record, the posts that bother me the most are not generally inflamatory or mean. It's usually the extremely pointless stuff floating from the OT to the general that annoys me most. But I've learned to live with it. Don't see what keeps some rogue mod from going through in a drunken fit with a heavy finger on the delete key sometimes though. *whistlesmerrytune*


----------



## Mark

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I got a couple on my ignore list but it fluctuates alot as a lot of people have made it to the list and all but one (after given time) has made it off the list…





_I'll get off that list sooner or later..._


More wax on the mini van, Mister Shatteredbone?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Mark said:
			
		

> _I'll get off that list sooner or later..._




 You're fine.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You're fine.



 I've got you on my ignore list; that's why my character always ignores your ideas in the PbP.  Oh wait, I just replied to your post.  Guess that gives me away, eh?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've got you on my ignore list; that's why my character always ignores your ideas in the PbP.  Oh wait, I just replied to your post.  Guess that gives me away, eh?




Actually, I believe I'm one of the enlightened few that can’t be ignored...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually, I believe I'm one of the enlightened few that can’t be ignored...



 Yup, its because of your moderator powers.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually, I believe I'm one of the enlightened few that can’t be ignored...



I don't think you could be ignored even if you were un-enlightened.


----------



## Arnwyn

EricNoah said:
			
		

> unless we're talking about someone who has mod status and is simply in moderating a couple of subforums...



[Wild conjecture warning!] I'm guessing that's probably it.


			
				Greylock said:
			
		

> Meh. There were a couple of people I experimented with ignoring, but you still see their names. It was almost more annoying seeing that and the "You are ignoring this person" notice than just breezing past their posts.



 Exactly! I think it makes it worse. Besides, if I'm not mistaken, people on your ignore list can _still_ respond to your posts, making the ignore feature not worth it in the end...


----------



## Darkness

arnwyn said:
			
		

> Exactly! I think it makes it worse. Besides, if I'm not mistaken, people on your ignore list can _still_ respond to your posts, making the ignore feature not worth it in the end...



 They can respond but you don't see it, so it doesn't really affect you.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Darkness said:
			
		

> They can respond but you don't see it, so it doesn't really affect you.



 ...but you just _know_ they're talking about you!


----------



## The Shaman

I am flabbergasted that this has become a topic for discussion...


----------



## Darkness

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I am flabbergasted that this has become a topic for discussion...



 The Hivemind, too, started with a simple meta question and look where we (the Hivemind) are now.


----------



## Crothian

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I am flabbergasted that this has become a topic for discussion...




it is a discussion vboard, we talk about all sorts of things round here


----------



## Hand of Evil

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I am flabbergasted that this has become a topic for discussion...



Don't confuse discussion with banter...


----------



## Greylock

I'd call it a discussion, with a little wit thrown in. Not so much banter per se. Ideas and opinions are being tossed about, and it's stayed pretty close to the topic at hand. True, everyone is mostly in agreement, and the OP's specific problem has kinda fallen by the wayside, but that's because there hasn't been any honest attempt at speculating who he wishes to ignore.

Let's see if we can drag Shaman's prob back into this. Anyone out there up to putting together a comprehensive list of moderators so we can start trying to eliminate names?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Don't confuse discussion with banter...




 To funny!  (and to true)  I might steal that for a signature, with your permission of course.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Greylock said:
			
		

> Anyone out there up to putting together a comprehensive list of moderators so we can start trying to eliminate names?




I've seen Piratecat take a stance before on not talking about the discussion of who is actually on your ignore list, or in this cause who you will to ignore…  Now it’s not my forum to moderate so I’m not nixing your idea or telling you not to do it…  I’m just telling you what I’ve seen before.  (Granted it was some time ago.  The older server when it still seemed fast enough.)


----------



## Raging Epistaxis

My only problem with the ignore list is that someone might be ignoring me!  

Seriously though, I find it less bothersome to ignore someone the old-fashioned way - just scroll on by.

Is there any way for someone to determine how many folks find them sufficiently annoying to ignore?  Not really interested in who they are  (the bastages  ), but just curious what level of annoyance I've acheived...

R E


----------



## Darkness

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> Is there any way for someone to determine how many folks find them sufficiently annoying to ignore?



 You can start a thread and ask. It'll net you about 10 false positives as answers per real yes/no but it's all you can do.


----------



## Lefferts

If I ignore Crothian, can I still login to EN World?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Lefferts said:
			
		

> If I ignore Crothian, can I still login to EN World?



Seems rather risking...  I wouldn’t try it if I was you.


----------



## DaveMage

Lefferts said:
			
		

> If I ignore Crothian, can I still login to EN World?




There would be nothing left to read...


----------



## Greylock

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I've seen Piratecat take a stance before on not talking about the discussion of who is actually on your ignore list, or in this cause who you will to ignore…  Now it’s not my forum to moderate so I’m not nixing your idea or telling you not to do it…




Oh heck, it was just a joke. Pretend attempt at going On-Topic. I figgered it would go over as well as most of my jokes. I can be far too sarcastic for my own good...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Greylock said:
			
		

> Oh heck, it was just a joke. Pretend attempt at going On-Topic. I figgered it would go over as well as most of my jokes. I can be far too sarcastic for my own good...



 Don't mind BS, he's just bitter because he has no powah in this forum.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Don't mind BS, he's just bitter because he has no powah in this forum.



Nope I got enough on my plate already...   I love the self moderation of PbP and that other forum or so I’m a moderator of…  (Damn!  Forgot its name again.    )

Greylock, it wasn't a big thing...  Just consider it the same as my advice on picking a feat.  Just simple advice with no strings attached.


----------



## Greylock

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...he's just bitter because he has no powah...




But that's his trick, yah see. He's Batman! He doesn't need any special powers. I guess we could speculate about who Brother Shatterstone's Robin might be.


----------



## Darkness

Probably AMG, judging from his avatar.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Darkness said:
			
		

> Probably AMG, judging from his avatar.




  I think not... He's got Jason Todd written all over him.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Darkness said:
			
		

> Probably AMG, judging from his avatar.



 Quiet, you. Or should we delve into what being the 'hand' and 'eye' of Pkitty REALLY means, hm?


----------



## andargor

Funny, lots of replies but I can't see anything...



Andargor


----------



## Greylock

Wow, I never really noticed how AMG and Mr.Shatterstone seem to post in tandem. And the almost identical post count. Mr.Shatterstone's world weary ways. And AMG's boyish charm. Oh my goodness! They _ARE_ Batman and Robin! Great Caesars ghost!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Greylock said:
			
		

> They _ARE_ Batman and Robin! Great Caesars ghost!




  Ya know...  If you new just how much AMG dislikes Robin you wouldn't be doing this to him...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Greylock said:
			
		

> They _ARE_ Batman and Robin! Great Caesars ghost!




...who's the one using a cheesy catchphrase, hmmm?

Though I'm not sure what's worse. Being accused of being the unwilling child forced to run around in tights by some crazy old man with some serious issues...or being accused of being that crazy old man who gets child after child to run around in tights with him.


----------



## Greylock

Sure, sure. I get it.   

He's maintaining his Secret Identity. I'm cool. These lips are sealed, promise. <zipped>


----------



## Darkness

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Quiet, you. Or should we delve into what being the 'hand' and 'eye' of Pkitty REALLY means, hm?



 It means more thought went into my custom title than into my screen name.


----------



## Belen

I always wondered if I was on anyone's ignore list. 

Only two people have ever made it onto my ignore list.  One guy, I think, was permanently banned from the boards.  The other guy seems to have stopped dogging my every post, so I took him off.

I do not have any mods that I would like to ignore, although I have been mad at one before because they seemed pretty biased.


----------



## diaglo

EricNoah said:
			
		

> ...unless we're talking about someone who has mod status and is simply in moderating a couple of subforums...





i bring this subject up occassionally.

i think if you do a search of meta you'll find my posts. and even a thread or two i started about it.


diaglo "wanting to ignore a few subforum mods" Ooi


----------



## diaglo

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I always wondered if I was on anyone's ignore list.




i'm ignoring you BU right now.

IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## Breakdaddy

Lefferts said:
			
		

> If I ignore Crothian, can I still login to EN World?




I tried to ignore Crothian once, but then I found that there were only like 2 new posts per week on ENWORLD w/o Crothian around.


----------



## Belen

diaglo said:
			
		

> i'm ignoring you BU right now.
> 
> IYKWIMAITYD




Darn!  And I was so close to converting to your mantra, great one.


----------



## The Shaman

Wow, it happened again...another attempt to Ignore, another mod/admin.

What's up with that?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Wow, it happened again...another attempt to Ignore, another mod/admin.




Can I be lucky number three! 



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> What's up with that?




All joking aside, I would say bad luck but hosting your own forum here has become more popular so it might be just because of a flux of new mods.

That or your being a very bad user…


----------



## Crothian

Was it me again?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> Was it me again?



Wow!  I had no idea you where enlightened and unignorable.


----------



## Crothian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow!  I had no idea you where enlightened and unignorable.




I don't know if I am or not (on both those actually ), but I figured it was a good chance to be me if it were possible.


----------



## The Shaman

No, it was neither of you...yet...but keep pushing me and see what happens...

 

Come to think of it, that would be nothing, apparently. :\ 

Seem a bit cheesy that simply becoming a mod allows a member to troll at will, and the rest of us have no recourse to avoid the blather(er).


----------



## Crothian

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Seem a bit cheesy that simply becoming a mod allows a member to troll at will, and the rest of us have no recourse to avoid the blather(er).




In all seriousness report it.  Make sure to give the reason why you reported it.  Another thing you can do is call him out, name names.  If other people know of a potential troublemaker they to can report posts if they are troublesome and help get the poster back in line if that is needed.


----------



## diaglo

The Shaman said:
			
		

> No, it was neither of you...yet...but keep pushing me and see what happens...
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, that would be nothing, apparently. :\
> 
> Seem a bit cheesy that simply becoming a mod allows a member to troll at will, and the rest of us have no recourse to avoid the blather(er).




i feel so much better now that i know i'm not alone in this quest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Seem a bit cheesy that simply becoming a mod allows a member to troll at will, and the rest of us have no recourse to avoid the blather(er).




I dislike the notion…  My job is easy compared to PC’s, or Darkness’ jobs and I cannot fathom doing my own job with being on someone’s ignore list. 

I could see the hosted forum mods being on someone's ignore list and have less, or no, issue with that.


----------



## The Shaman

Crothian said:
			
		

> In all seriousness report it.  Make sure to give the reason why you reported it.



I did, in two or three different threads, but apparently the forum mods don't agree - as I understand it is exactly why we have the Ignore function, so that we can be our own "forum mods."

Except when it doesn't work. :\ 







			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Another thing you can do is call him out, name names.



I see that as against the spirit of the code of conduct - it's counter-productive for me to flame a mod for being a troll.







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I dislike the notion…  My job is easy compared to PC’s, or Darkness’ jobs and I cannot fathom doing my own job with being on someone’s ignore list.



I respect that - I assumed that's why the mods/admins can't be Ignored.

Doesn't make it less annoying, though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I did, in two or three different threads, but apparently the forum mods don't agree - as I understand it is exactly why we have the Ignore function, so that we can be our own "forum mods."




Do what I do.  PM one of the forum moderators too and ask what’s going on.


----------



## Crothian

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I see that as against the spirit of the code of conduct - it's counter-productive for me to flame a mod for being a troll.I respect that - I assumed that's why the mods/admins can't be Ignored.




Don't flame him, draw attention to the situation.  Even more attention then this thread.


----------



## kirinke

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Y'know, I will say this about the ENWorld community.  The number of helpful, insightful, and downright nice people FAR and AWAY outnumber the pr*cks, as opposed to some other boards I've been to.  I almost never visit the WotC boards or those at rpg.net.  People here are just more folksy.  And being from the southern U.S., that's important to me.




The nimrods generally get angry, throw a tantrum and go to nothingland, where the regs rip them apart.  We send them sacrifices.


----------



## Darkness

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I did, in two or three different threads, but apparently the forum mods don't agree - as I understand it is exactly why we have the Ignore function, so that we can be our own "forum mods."



 Though the ignore function doesn't filter out threads, so you'd still see the threads he started listed in the forum index even if you could ignore-list him. Unfortunately, you can ignore threads only "manually," whether someone is on your ignore list or not...


----------



## Dinkeldog

Shaman, look for a PM from me.


----------



## diaglo

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Shaman, look for a PM from me.





where's mine?


----------



## Henry

diaglo said:
			
		

> where's mine?




Now, D, you already know that OD&D (1974) is the One True Game. We don't need to PM you about it.


----------



## Admiral Akbar

Greylock said:
			
		

> Wow, I never really noticed how AMG and Mr.Shatterstone seem to post in tandem. And the almost identical post count. Mr.Shatterstone's world weary ways. And AMG's boyish charm. Oh my goodness! They _ARE_ Batman and Robin! Great Caesars ghost!




It's a trap!


----------



## diaglo

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> It's a trap!



don't worry they will lower the force field in time.


----------



## Steverooo

Henry said:
			
		

> Now, D, you already know that OD&D (1974) is the One True Game. We don't need to PM you about it.




Why... how ODD!


----------



## Steverooo

*How to ignore a Mod...*

Actually, it IS possible (although it aint easy)!  I know, because I have been doing it for a long time!

The problem is, you hafta catch'em when they're young!  In other words, before they _become_ moderators!  Ifya ignore them, then, then you can continue to ignore them once they grow into being mods!  Now I realize that this doesn't help you, Shaman, in your current circumstance...

By the bayou, everyone in this thread is visible to me!...  

Once upon a time, though, there was a certain ditz who thought it was funny to post pictures of hockey players to threads about my favorite D&D Class, who got hisself ignored for it, after about the 20th time...  He left ENWorld "forever", then came back about a month later, and was made a Mod...  Boy, was I glad I never Un-Ignored him!


----------



## Crothian

So, to solve this problem, they need to demote the mod for a day, let people ignore him, and then promote him back to a mod


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, to solve this problem, they need to demote the mod for a day, let people ignore him, and then promote him back to a mod




The Official EN World "Ignore-a-Mod" Day.

Somehow I don't think it will fly...


----------



## Knight Otu

As long as no one is playing PosterMon - Gotta ignore them all! ...


----------



## diaglo

DaveMage said:
			
		

> The Official EN World "Ignore-a-Mod" Day.
> 
> Somehow I don't think it will fly...



patience is a virtue seldom practiced.

that is a day i'm living for...


thing is i did as Steveroo said. i had the three i want to ignore on my list. but i foolishly took them off. and when i went to put them back... well i couldn't.

diaglo "who still doesn't see most of the mods posts" Ooi


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, to solve this problem, they need to demote the mod for a day, let people ignore him, and then promote him back to a mod



 Yeah, Eric Noah suggested that too last time.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, Eric Noah suggested that too last time.




eric always thinks of my good ideas before i do....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Hey what about a hack that ignores everyone by default and you have to add users to the, “acceptable please display their posts” list. 

Okay, not really helpful but I got to do something to being lucky number three.   (J/K)


----------



## Steverooo

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, to solve this problem, they need to demote the mod for a day, let people ignore him, and then promote him back to a mod




Hee!  Very creative!  (I LIKE it!)


----------



## reveal

Crothian said:
			
		

> eric always thinks of my good ideas before i do....




He's a trend setter.


----------



## Cutter XXIII

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Once upon a time, though, there was a certain ditz who thought it was funny to post pictures of hockey players to threads about my favorite D&D Class, who got hisself ignored for it, after about the 20th time...  He left ENWorld "forever", then came back about a month later, and was made a Mod...  Boy, was I glad I never Un-Ignored him!




Cashel never became a Mod. Getcher facts straight.  

I must say, though, for being a mere "ditz" this Cashel fellow seems to have made quite an impression on you. Still telling his story after all this time...


----------



## diaglo

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> Cashel never became a Mod. Getcher facts straight.
> 
> I must say, though, for being a mere "ditz" this Cashel fellow seems to have made quite an impression on you. Still telling his story after all this time...





Cashel just had staying power...

IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## Arnwyn

If this:


			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> Wow, it happened again...another attempt to Ignore, another mod/admin.



is related to this:


			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would say bad luck but hosting your own forum here has become more popular so it might be just because of a flux of new mods.



... then it _does_ sound like a serious problem (and bug).


----------



## Knight Otu

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> If this:
> 
> is related to this:
> 
> ... then it _does_ sound like a serious problem (and bug).



Actually, from what I've heard, the ability to buy hosted forums doesn't (or at least shouldn't) exist anymore. There was a thread recently by an user who wondered why he had to jump through a few hoops to buy it, and Morrus was surprised it was actually possible. I'll see if I can dig that thread up.

Edit: Here we go.


----------



## The Shaman

I answered the PM on the fifth - should I be waiting for a reply, or is that it then?


----------



## Steverooo

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> I must say, though, for being a mere "ditz" this... fellow seems to have made quite an impression on you. Still telling his story after all this time...




Any joke, over-used, soon become annoying (Cf Thayan Menace, or even Diaglus & ODD)!


----------



## Cutter XXIII

Okay, fair enough, man.

But you seem to be missing my point, which is that it's *old news* about a username no longer in use.

Get over it.


----------



## Mark CMG

Can't we all just get a dog?



I mean, "along"?



Maybe a dog would be more likely?


----------



## DaveMage

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Can't we all just get a dog?




How about a 'dog and a beer?


----------



## The Shaman

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I mean, "along"?



"Along"?

Hrrrm. Well.

That does make a lot more sense than, "Can't we all just get a log?"

I never really understood how timber was supposed to help the situation.


----------



## reveal

*Cue Yosemite Sam*

_I can't get along little doggie
I can't even get one that's small
I can't along little doggie
I can't even get one at all_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DaveMage said:
			
		

> How about a 'dog and a beer?



Hey, I got my fix today. Two miniature italian Greyhounds (my sisters) and on 18 ounce Budweiser. Life is good.


----------



## Psychic Warrior

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Two miniature italian Greyhounds (*my sisters*) .




Oh my god - it's true!  Dogs can post to the internet!


----------



## diaglo

The Shaman said:
			
		

> "Along"?
> 
> Hrrrm. Well.
> 
> That does make a lot more sense than, "Can't we all just get a log?"
> 
> I never really understood how timber was supposed to help the situation.




i think he meant timbre. that way you can pick out a saxophone from a trumpet in a jazz group.

but in this case you will pick out *Crothian* from *Mark CMG*


----------



## diaglo

wow. just found a new mod i'd like to add. edit: host forum mod. not ENWurld mod.


----------



## Dinkeldog

diaglo said:
			
		

> i think he meant timbre. that way you can pick out a saxophone from a trumpet in a jazz group.




Why would you pick them out?  Just throw two stones and you'll take them both out.


----------



## Crothian

diaglo said:
			
		

> i think he meant timbre. that way you can pick out a saxophone from a trumpet in a jazz group.
> 
> but in this case you will pick out *Crothian* from *Mark CMG*




I can play a mean jazz trumpet.....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> I can play a mean jazz trumpet.....



Yeah but you can post while doing so?


----------



## Crothian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah but you can post while doing so?





I just did


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Crothian said:
			
		

> I just did



 Oh you are talented!


----------



## Crothian

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh you are talented!




actually a trumpet is not that hard to play in one hand, not as easy as the tuba, but still fairly easy.


----------



## CRGreathouse

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, to solve this problem, they need to demote the mod for a day, let people ignore him, and then promote him back to a mod




I think that's a great idea.


----------

